# Concerts in new England October 2019 ?



## MelodicMi88

Can anyone recommend how I could find out what classical concerts are happening during October 2019 along the New England coast? I briefly tried new England tourism as a source for concerts or festivals but nothing classical it was listed . Should I try individual states to see if they have any listings for classical music events ?


----------



## KenOC

You could start with *Boston *and then try other major cities...


----------



## philoctetes

Also check the Berkshires in MA...


----------

